

Ask HN: The Web app that you just write into and register if you want to save? - coderdude

There was a Web app that someone on here recently showed off. Basically it was just a minimalist page with a big text box and you could just start writing in it and if you wanted to save it you could register an account. It had the theme of being a peaceful/minimalist writing environment. Does anyone remember what I'm talking about? I've literally scoured my browser history and I've searched Google (constrained to this site, ranged over the past month, with several keyword combinations) and I've had zero luck finding it. This is my last resort.
======
NewHighScore
This was posted in the last week: <http://www.quietwrite.com>

~~~
coderdude
Thank you! At last, my search has been fulfilled, and by a human no less. If
only I could have searched for "that web app that lets you write stuff" and
have retrieved meaningful results. :)

------
anigbrowl
Etherpad?

